# 6th April



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The US Embassy in Cairo issued a statement on Friday warning that violent clashes may break out during protests planned by the April 6 Youth Movement for Saturday, the anniversary of the group's founding.

April 6 is leading a coalition of opposition forces in the four-day protest, which are planned to start at 4 pm tomorrow, the US Embassy said.

The embassy also warned that the protests could disrupt traffic in Cairo and Alexandria.

Protests are planned for several governorates, including Cairo, Giza, Qalyubiya, Sharqiya, Beheira, Gharbiya, Suez and Port Said. There is no evidence that US institutions or US citizens would be targeted in these demonstrations, but citizens should avoid them due to the potential for violence, the embassy asserted.

Although the embassy has lifted a ban on domestic train travel for US citizens, the statement warned that trains could be affected by the protests and should be avoided. The statement also recommending avoiding any public places that could be the site of mass demonstrations.

The statement concluded by urging US citizens to follow the local news to keep apprised of current events as they unfold.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

I got this same message, but has there really been much of any activity in downtown Cairo?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was planning to head downtown today, glad I didn't.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> I was planning to head downtown today, glad I didn't.


My satellite has been out, and I haven't bothered to fix it since I really don't watch it much. I have wondered what's the best way to find out if there is some sort of incident downtown before I head down there. Sometimes I'll see something posted on twitter (which I generally avoid) under #tahrir, but I usually find that for every informative tweet that are a dozen that are nothing but drivel. 

I suppose I should listen to the radio in Arabic more than I have been.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

@DailyNewsEgypt and @cairowire are good one's


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Check Bey2ollak.com (also available as an app for your mobile) there is also a Wasalny app (they have a map, where the roads have different colors according to GPS data collected from users).

You can find out if Tahrir and any other road is crowded or not. For example yesterday evening my sons had to go to the El Gouna busstop at Ramses Hilton before 9PM, so I checked both apps and find the best route from Mohandeseen to there was to take the Kasr el Nile bridge, passing by Tahrir to Ramses Hilton (both 15 May bridge and October bridge were "red", the last one even completely blocked). 

As I hadn't read anything yesterday that there were protests at Tahrir and there was no comment in Bey2ollak saying not to take the square, I decided to take that route. It was the best route, the only hassle was to pass through the cars who wanted to go on the October bridge.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My driver has just arrived from downtown.. his eyes streaming as he was caught up in a tear gas attack...


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, yesterday there were also tear gas attacks, it was written on Bey2ollak, near Ramses station. That was the reason why traffic on the October bridge was so slow because everyone on the bridge had to watch what happened down in the street....


----------

